

Download Amazon Prime Movie and Shows for Offline Viewing - act9
http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?docId=1003016691

======
legitster
This feature, although insanely underrated, has been around for a while. It's
one of the few reasons I still use a Kindle Fire.

~~~
ChuckMcM
Yes, I really surprised me when I found it, I couldn't believe I had missed it
before. Yes, you can watch an entire 13 show series on one cross country
flight :-)

